# lionel 151 semaphore burnout



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

does anyone have any idea how long the old style lionel 151 semaphore arm can stay activated before the solenoid gets fried? is it a matter of a minute, a few minutes, 10 minutes, (you get the idea)?

i realize that operating voltage will make a difference. i'd think a lower voltage will probably extend it's continuous operation time.

i was thinking of setting a few up but discovered that these things have a fairly high current draw and that solenoid inside is bound to overheat. so i was wondering if someone knew how long it took to overheat and if i need to take preventive measures.

i'd hate to burn these things out, even though they're kinda noisy they're very cool!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would imagine that they should be able to stay activated indefinatly as that is how it was designed but I am not a Lionel ascessory's expert so no telling for sure.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine has stayed down for quite a while, so far.

Some of my 1122 switches start to smell like hot tape if a train is parked on a switch.

My 145 Automatic Gateman starts to smell if I have a 7 car train running slowly. I put a switch to de-activate it when it starts to smell.


That's all I can offer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're going to keep them running for a long time, run them on the lowest voltage that they'll actuate.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When you do burn it out, rig a slow tortoise switch to it.
It would function better than a coil.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

How is that done?



T-Man said:


> When you do burn it out, rig a slow tortoise switch to it.
> It would function better than a coil.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If it can be rigged to a switch it should be able to move an semiphore arm.
The tortoise is used for HO switches mostly It was one of my crazy wild suggestions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I would imagine that they should be able to stay activated indefinatly as that is how it was designed but I am not a Lionel ascessory's expert so no telling for sure.


And in this case, you'd be wrong.  Most of the old Lionel accessories will cook if left activated for too long.


----------

